# Is it me or is Dwyane Wade The Truth..?



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey, i was re-watching some film on the kid.. and a few plays just jumped out at me.. in the olympics (i think against australia) wade just gets the outlet pass goes up the court fast but nonchalantly, then BOOM.. 2nd gear, pro hop, layup.. in a blink.. at 6'4, and a wingspang of a 6'5-6'6 player Dwyane wade can be scary in this league.. I was wondering if you think he the potential to be a perrenial all-star and what you thought his best season's average will be?


1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?
2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)
3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)
4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. 
5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players 
6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?
7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) 
and lastly
8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)

i understand that this is simply speculation in a lot of cases; however, i would like to have this so in 3 years we can look back and see what we thought, etc..


OT: the banner on this site i notice has caron as a heat player and david robinson still there.. do you think there'll be a new one in the forseeable future? (not that it matters, just wondering)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he was afraid to shoot in the olympics. Shaq wants the ball down low. In order for that team to be a contender Wade will have to make some shots. Eddie Jones will...but I'm not so sure Shaq will pass to him  

Wade will be an all star no question. Next year? Likely.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?

No. 

2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)

Yes. He will be a two time all NBA PG, and five time All-Defensive PG.

3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)

Not in the sense of a TD or a Kobe but if you consider Paul Pierce a franchise player then Wade will be.

4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. 

He will be ranked 4th. Right behind Lebron, Darko, and Chris Bosh.

5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players 

He already is

6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?

Yes

7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) 

top 10-15 player, top 5 pg

8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)

No.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Some players make great strides as shooters, many don't. If Wade doesn't, he'll never be more than a 3rd tier star. In my opinion, the Olympics greatly exacerbated the criticisms of his shooting, but he still needs a lot of work there.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Some players make great strides as shooters, many don't. If Wade doesn't, he'll never be more than a 3rd tier star. In my opinion, the Olympics greatly exacerbated the criticisms of his shooting, but he still needs a lot of work there.


I have to agree with this. If Wade can work on his J and in 1-2 years is shooting a good % then this guy can definatly go places. I think he'll atleast be a Baron Davis with a better work ethic. Thats one helluva player.

BFreak.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>
> 1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?
> 2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)
> 3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)
> ...


1) Finals appearance, but no win.
2) Three all NBA-third teams
3) Yes, but may need more help than some other "franchise players".
4) #4 or #5
5) Yes he will be popular, not VC popular tho
6) Not LBJ sized, but good sized deals.
7) Top 15 in the league
8) No.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's just you.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

There's one "The Truth" playboy and thas Paul Pierce. I respect Dwayne Wade and what he has done his first year and everything but the guy is being over-hyped right now. The Heat have an extremely good chance of making the playoffs though.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i think dwayne wade can hit a level where one season he might even be mvp, its probably just me, but i think hes a great player and will have multiple all nba first team appearances and be a perrenial all star


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He can't be scared to shoot the J like he was in the olympics now that he's with Shaq. He's gonna be wide open outside a lot. Gonna have to knock that down.

Confidence is half the battle. Hopefully between the now and the begining of the season, all Wade is doing is shooting.

Because there won't be anywhere to drive if he can't shoot with Shaq in the middle.

Besides that though, Wade looks fantastic.

Wade-Lebron could be the hot game in the east next season now that there's no more T-Mac-Lebron shootouts to look forward to.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> 1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?
> 2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)
> 3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)
> 4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done.
> ...


1). No they wont

2) All-Star. 1 time 3rd Team and one time defensive second team

3). Depends what you consider a franchise player? Not near the Kobe/Tmac etc etc level but on the Marbury franchise level

4) 5th behind LeBron, Carmello, Bosh and Darko

5) Yes

6) Yes

7) Top 5 PG, Top 20 players

8) No Way!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?*
Answer: Not with Shaq eating up so much of the money. They'd have to get another impact player or two for cheap. 

*2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)*
Answer: None that I can think of. 

*3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)*
Answer: No. There are only 6-7 legit franchise players in this league, and I dont think Wade will reach that level, unless he develops a reliable and accurate outside shot, along with becoming a great defender. 

*4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. *
Answer: I put him behind Lebron, Melo, Bosh and Darko for sure. The rest remains to be seen. 

*5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players *
Answer: Yes, quite simply, he is one of the most exciting players to watch, his explosiveness is amazing. I also love his quiet but also very serious dimeanor on the court. 

*6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?*
Answer: I have no idea, nor do I really care about shoe deals. 

*7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) *
Answer: Top 15 player if he develops a consistent jump shot, top 30 if not. 

*8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)*
Answer: No.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?
Yes
2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)
Yes, All-Nba thrid team this year
3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)
Yes
4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. 
3rd
5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players 
Yes, catchy name
6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?
Yes
7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) 
Top 20 player
and lastly
8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)
no


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The kid is just a joy to watch. Best first step in the league, great body, great hops, etc. He attacks the basket relentlessly and has some nice moves around the hoop. Unfortunately, he has a questionable jumper and very little range. That needs to develop if the Heat want to win a championship or if he wants any personal accolades.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> The kid is just a joy to watch. Best first step in the league, great body, great hops, etc. He attacks the basket relentlessly and has some nice moves around the hoop. Unfortunately, he has a questionable jumper and very little range. That needs to develop if the Heat want to win a championship or if he wants any personal accolades.


:yes: 


*1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?*

Answer: Yes, I believe that with Shaq and hopefully a good Dorell Wright, that they will be a very good team. Wright might not develop until after Shaq is gone, but a Wade/Wright Tandem will be killer.

*2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)*

Answer: Yes, All-NBA second Team a few times, All-Defensive 1st teama couple times.

*3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)*

Answer: I think that Wade will be a Marbury, or Baron Davis type franchise player. A great player, but needs some extra help on the side to go all the way.

*4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. *

Answer: I put him behind Bron, Melo, Bosh and Darko for sure. So I guess #5, but he might skip up too number 4 if Darko keeps minimal PT. 

*5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players? *

Answer: Yes, quite simply, he is one of the most exciting players to watch, his explosiveness is amazing. I also like how he plays, he plays with that passion, that fire. He is one of my favorite players.

*6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?*

Answer:Yeah, Once the business side fo the NBA sees how popular Wade is, they will give him a nice fat shoe deal.

*7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?)* 

Answer: He has the Tools to be a Top 10 player in him prime. If he develops a jumpshot like I think he will, then he is definatly atleast Top 15, if not Top 20-25. 

*8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)*

Answer: No.

BFreak.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He won't make the all-nba team.

Those 2 guard spots will go to Kobe/Lebron/TMac until they retire and in the next years there might be great players entering the NBA as well such as Chris Paul.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He should be able to make the all star game every year, or almost every year.

I see a couple all defensive teams for him as well, and a bunch of 2nd team and 3rd team all nba.

Very explosive, one of my favorite players.

I don't think he'll ever get into the top 5, but he should be able to get into top 15 or so if he keeps it up. He plays till the last second and his penetration abilities should allow to score even if he never becomes a good shooter.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Wade will be the 2nd or 3rd best player of his draft class.

He is behind Lebron only IMO at the moment. Bosh and Darko are questionable, Darko hasn't gotten the minutes so he's hard to judge.

I see Lebron and Bosh possibly be ahead of him.

Still that's not bad, it's the best draft class since 96. I was saying that a year before the draft occured. So even if he's 5th best of the class, that's still better then #1 of most of the other classes.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think Wade will be the 2nd or 3rd best player of his draft class.
> 
> He is behind Lebron only IMO at the moment. Bosh and Darko are questionable, Darko hasn't gotten the minutes so he's hard to judge.
> ...


wut about melo?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

1) bron
2) melo
3) wade

think it will this way till the end of their careers imo


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Lindseys Basketball Magazine has Wade making the All-NBA 1rst team NEXT season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

1) LeBron
2) Wade
3) Bosh/Hinrich (both have an equal shot to be the better, at this point)

Carmelo and Darko could both wind up anywhere from 1 to 10 in the class of 03, depending on how they develop from here. They're both too big of a question mark right now to say.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 1) LeBron
> 2) Wade
> 3) Bosh/Hinrich (both have an equal shot to be the better, at this point)
> ...


If Carmelo doesnt get any better from this day forward, he'll still be a top 5-6 player in this class. Of course, its rare that a 19 year old rookie doesnt get any better, but you must think he is going to get worse? I dont understand how he is a question mark when he was arguably the best impact rookie this season. That seems completely unfair to me.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think Wade will really be great if he moves over to the 2 guard. If he stays at PG, he's going to run into the same criticisms that Francis and Arenas get.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> If Carmelo doesnt get any better from this day forward, he'll still be a top 5-6 player in this class. Of course, its rare that a 19 year old rookie doesnt get any better, but you must think he is going to get worse? I dont understand how he is a question mark when he was arguably the best impact rookie this season. That seems completely unfair to me.


I agree, I am not crazy about Melo but it is just wrong to say that he is as much of a question mark as Darko, as we have seen what he can do on the court if he puts his mind to it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?

Yes, this year

2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)

All Rookie 1st Team, All NBA 1st Team, All NBA Defensive Team, MVP

3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)

yes 
4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. 

1st
5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players 

yes

6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?

yes
7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) 

top 5

8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)

Just dk, if he gets a jumper he could be in the towards the top. With no jumper he's still a damn good player with his penetration moves could be late 40's but most likely in the 90's of all time if no jumper is developed. It depends its too early to tell. I just hope the best for him and thats why I got him as an MVP because coming from my favorite college I want the guy to do the best.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Bold prediction predicting he will be better than melo and bron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Bold prediction predicting he will be better than melo and bron


it's bold saying that Melo is on LeBron's level


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol i know and totally insane to even argue it


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> If Carmelo doesnt get any better from this day forward, he'll still be a top 5-6 player in this class. Of course, its rare that a 19 year old rookie doesnt get any better, but you must think he is going to get worse?


If he continues on his current maturity path, then yes, I think he will get worse. That's why I believe he's a question mark. I'm not sure whether he will straighten up or not. There hasn't been any reason to think he will, so far.



> I dont understand how he is a question mark when he was arguably the best impact rookie this season. That seems completely unfair to me.


Because I'm talking about for the length of career. Jerry Stackhouse was one of the best impact rookies his first year too, but it went downhill for him after a few seasons. Carmelo has that potential as well.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We all know that Wade sucks and that Bron,Melo,Darko,Bosh and Hinrich (all of which have 0 flaws in their games) will surpass him if they havent already!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?

No, Wade will leave before he finds a ring

2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)

3rd Team All-NBA (3)
2nd Team All-NBA (4)
1st Team All-NBA (3)
MVP (1)
All-Star Game MVP(1)

3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)

yes, after Shaq leaves

4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. 

Numero Uno

5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players 

yes

6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?

yes, I'm looking forward to buying "the Wade"

7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?) 

Top10 player

8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)

No, but top100

Career Highs

28 points
5 rebounds
6 assists
2 steals
1 block


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, it's just you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?
> 
> Yes, this year
> ...


 

MVP?

Best of his class?

Are you serious?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> We all know that Wade sucks and that Bron,Melo,Darko,Bosh and Hinrich (all of which have 0 flaws in their games) will surpass him if they havent already!!!


*WADE!!!!!!!! MELO QUITS ON HIS TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WADE FOR MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 1) LeBron
> 2) Wade
> 3) Bosh/Hinrich (both have an equal shot to be the better, at this point)
> ...


melo hater #1 takes it to a new level. very nice.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> We all know that Wade sucks and that Bron,Melo,Darko,Bosh and Hinrich (all of which have 0 flaws in their games) will surpass him if they havent already!!!


oh geez...wade gets so much damn hype and love on this board every freaking night...if for one second someone doesnt like him, look what happens. 

when you guys bring wade down back to earth, then maybe hes worth discussing.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> *WADE!!!!!!!! MELO QUITS ON HIS TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WADE FOR MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> *WADE!!!!!!!! MELO QUITS ON HIS TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WADE FOR MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You stole my joke


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit mine is a bit of a homer pick. MVP not to far fetch though. His penetration moves show glimpses of MJ. If he gets a jump shot this guy will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When discussing this draft class who will be the best.

Options for best

Carmelo Anthony, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade. Who knows out of these 3. All will be great thats for sure. Its just a mystery who will be the best after only seeing one year.

4. Darko Milicic/Chris Bosh

Chris Bosh will be 4 or 5 depending on how the big question mark comes out. Darko could be as high as this or a total bust. 






> 1) LeBron
> 2) Wade
> 3) Bosh/Hinrich (both have an equal shot to be the better, at this point)
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's totally just you...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> melo hater #1 takes it to a new level. very nice.


Why? Because I acknowledge that Carmelo has some maturity issues, and take that into account? Why is o.k. to question whether or not Darko will develop good basketball skills, but it's not o.k. to question whether or not Carmelo will mature? Both can be done, but neither are guaranteed.

I guess I'm a "melo hater" for not pretending like he's a choir boy.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dont take it to hard pan , nugz likes to call everyone a hater if they dont regard melo as god , and his response to all your arguements is .. lol and a smiley


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Dont take it to hard pan , nugz likes to call everyone a hater if they dont regard melo as god , and his response to all your arguements is .. lol and a smiley


I was just gonna say that. Nugget fans get pissed at you if you don't refer to Melo as god. After all, he does have candy named after him.










BFreak.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? Because I acknowledge that Carmelo has some maturity issues, and take that into account? Why is o.k. to question whether or not Darko will develop good basketball skills, but it's not o.k. to question whether or not Carmelo will mature? Both can be done, but neither are guaranteed.
> ...


um, sure. i think its pretty obvious you are a melo hater. its not like you are trying to hide the fact.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Dont take it to hard pan , nugz likes to call everyone a hater if they dont regard melo as god , and his response to all your arguements is .. lol and a smiley


wrong.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> I was just gonna say that. Nugget fans get pissed at you if you don't refer to Melo as god. After all, he does have candy named after him.
> 
> 
> ...


in a wade thread, where this is exactly happening with wade, i find that helarious. and notice only people who have a history on this board of anti-melo posts are saying this.

how convenient! :laugh: 

oh and can someone find ONE POST where i call melo a god or anything even remotely close to it? thanks.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

oh and you got the wrong bar:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> wrong.


How am i wrong in every thread with melo you make 15 straight posts instead of one large one and put smiley faces in half of them


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> How am i wrong in every thread with melo you make 15 straight posts instead of one large one and put smiley faces in half of them


because thats all most posts need. and i dont feel like wasting time putting them all into one. thats boring.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

At least you responded , i wont question your smileys ever again!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Because I'm talking about for the length of career. Jerry Stackhouse was one of the best impact rookies his first year too, but it went downhill for him after a few seasons. Carmelo has that potential as well.


Thats strange. You pick a guy whos career went downhill, and say Melos career is following that path. There is plenty of very good, very successful basketball players with Melos mindstate. Charles Barkley and Kobe Bryant to name a couple. There is also a reason that Michael Jordan has taken Melo under his wing, and thats because he sees a lot of himself in Melos approach to the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> You stole my joke


You haven't done it in a while, _someone_ needs to do it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> You haven't done it in a while, _someone_ needs to do it.


I can agree with this.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> are you kidding. Kirk Hinrich is a wannabe point guard who will be nothing better then just plain good. All he does it fish for assist by passing the ball to post players rather then setting up the offense for a usual miss by Antonio Davis instead of passing it to Crawford as part of a play because he's afraid Crawford might be credited with the assist.


You would think being a coaches son his whole life and playing for Kansas in college would have made him less selfish.  

Of course, you're the same guy who said Hollis Price would be an all star, sooo, understood.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> You would think being a coaches son his whole life and playing for Kansas in college would have made him less selfish.


Drew Gooden played at Kansas too


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats strange. You pick a guy whos career went downhill, and say Melos career is following that path. There is plenty of very good, very successful basketball players with Melos mindstate. Charles Barkley and Kobe Bryant to name a couple. There is also a reason that Michael Jordan has taken Melo under his wing, and thats because he sees a lot of himself in Melos approach to the game.


Michael Jordan traded for Jerry Stackhouse, too.

Look, I don't agree with Pan's opinion of Carmelo at all, I think he's a great player and a future All-Star. But his opinion is still a valid one, because it happens all the time that a young player has a great rookie season, never gets better, and sometimes even gets worse. You don't seem to accept that it's even possible for a player not to improve after his rookie season.

I think most of the posts on this thread are doing the same thing, assuming that a young player will improve too much, just because he had a great rookie season. How do we know that Dwyane Wade will develop a great jump shot someday? Maybe he will, but let's face it, he's probably been working on his jumper for years and it still sucks. I'd have to say it's likely that his jumper will always be below average for a guard. That said, here are my answers to the questions that the thread starter asked:

*1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there?*

Probably not. I don't think they're good enough or deep enough to win a title while Shaq is there, and Wade wasn't promising enough as a rookie for me to think he could win a championship as the best player on his team. 

*2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)*

He'll make a couple of All-Star appearances, but I doubt he'll win any more postseason awards.

*3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)*

Nope. I don't consider you a franchise player unless you're in the Top 10 players in the league, and I doubt Wade will ever be that good.

*4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. *

Right now, I'd put him in 3rd behind LeBron (for sure) and Darko (I still think he's going to be really good). Carmelo has a good chance to be better than Wade, and so do Chris Bosh and Mickael Pietrus. TJ Ford has a small chance if he stays healthy and improves a lot. I don't think any other players in this draft class have a chance to be better than Wade.

*5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players?* 

*6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?*

Who knows? Who cares? 

*7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?)*

Somewhere around the 20th or 25th best player in the league. 

*8)Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)*

He has almost no chance of being a Top 50 player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwayne Wade has a shoe deal with Converse.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Look, I don't agree with Pan's opinion of Carmelo at all, I think he's a great player and a future All-Star. But his opinion is still a valid one, because it happens all the time that a young player has a great rookie season, never gets better, and sometimes even gets worse. You don't seem to accept that it's even possible for a player not to improve after his rookie season.


I definitely accept the *fact* that theres a chance Melo might not get much better. However, that same rule applies to Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Kirk Hinrich, etc. I also *never* said his opinion wasnt valid. 

I'm trying to understand why Pat puts Melo on the same level with Darko as far as being a question mark, and how Melo is so much different from Lebron and Wade in terms of getting better. I'm trying to understand his point of view, not ridicule it, thats the difference. Its called a discussion/debate. I didnt know that was frowned up on these boards.

Check your PM's.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> I'm trying to understand why Pat puts Melo on the same level with Darko as far as being a question mark, and how Melo is so much different from Lebron and Wade in terms of getting better.


Do u understand that Melo *CANT* handle,pass,lead or play D???All he does is ***** about the media not giving him enough attention/spotlight!!!

Melo = *ONE-DIMENSIONAL WACKJOB!!!*

End of story...


You've been on this site way too long to not know the rules. You know that masked cursing is not allowed, please don't do it. Thanks-- hobojoe


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> um, sure. i think its pretty obvious you are a melo hater. its not like you are trying to hide the fact.


Well, you're wrong, I certainly do not hate him. I reserve strong emotions like hate for people who actually deserve them, the cruelest of the cruelest dictators, murderers, etc. I do, however, dislike Carmelo as a player, and probably wouldn't like him as a person were I to meet him. That's far from hate, though.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats strange. You pick a guy whos career went downhill, and say Melos career is following that path. There is plenty of very good, very successful basketball players with Melos mindstate. Charles Barkley and Kobe Bryant to name a couple. There is also a reason that Michael Jordan has taken Melo under his wing, and thats because he sees a lot of himself in Melos approach to the game.


None are valid. Charles Barkley was always a team player. Michael Jordan was like that at the beginning of his career (though he always did more than shoot, he was the DPOY before he started playing team ball), but he changed as we all know. Kobe has been successful despite his attitude problems (which in my opinion aren't quite as bad as Carmelo's). I don't think Kobe will continue to be successful unless he has a turnaround.

I didn't say that Carmelo will continue down the Stackhouse path for sure. I said he would *unless* he changes, which is perfectly plausible. That's why I put him as a question mark, because we don't know if he will or not.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> I'm trying to understand why Pat puts Melo on the same level with Darko as far as being a question mark, and how Melo is so much different from Lebron and Wade in terms of getting better. I'm trying to understand his point of view, not ridicule it, thats the difference. Its called a discussion/debate. I didnt know that was frowned up on these boards.
> 
> Check your PM's.



Because I believe a change of attitude is more difficult than improving your jump shot (which is the major improvement needed for both LeBron and Wade). And even if they don't improve their jumpshot, it doesn't make them worse, it just makes them the same (at worst) as they are now. A bad attitude can destroy your career (in extreme cases, you got Isaiah Rider).


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Well I think you overstate his attitude problems quite a bit. Sure, hes not Lebron or Wade in terms of being humble and quiet, but I would say his attitude "problem" is much less of a problem compared to Kobes attitude "problems", and I put problems in parenthesis because I think those problems are actually something that works for them. If Tim Duncan had Kobes mentality he might be the best big man of all time, if Garnett had Kobes mentality he would dominate much more than he does, which would put him at a top 5-10 player of all time level. And yes, I think Melo and Kobe have a VERY similar mindstate. It shows in their constant attack and it shows in how they are not afraid of failure (which is so important in becoming successful). 

If you want to talk about arrogence and attitude, I could name some things Kobe has done that eclipse Melos actions by a mile.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwayne Wade is the truth. He just better not convince the people in Miami to cheer for him more than they cheer for Shaq or the big guy might demand a trade and then blame it on him.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> *4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done. *
> ...


wow...does he? phew! i was getting scared there for a second! :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Do u understand that Melo *CANT* handle,pass,lead or play D???All he does is ***** about the media not giving him enough attention/spotlight!!!
> ...


story continues...and you play the lead character...a whiny heat fan who is obsessed with melo and spends 24/7 *****ing about him on the internet because of jealousy that he gets more press than wade. its a sad story. :no:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, you're wrong, I certainly do not hate him. I reserve strong emotions like hate for people who actually deserve them, the cruelest of the cruelest dictators, murderers, etc. I do, however, dislike Carmelo as a player, and probably wouldn't like him as a person were I to meet him. That's far from hate, though.


in terms of sports, you are a hater. stop reading the dictionary.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> story continues...and you play the lead character...a whiny heat fan who is obsessed with melo and spends 24/7 *****ing about him on the internet because of jealousy that he gets more press than wade. its a sad story. :no:


And you continue to spend your time talking trash about Wade in return, while giving no facts to back yourself up...

Your opinion is no more right than anyone else here, we are all just giving our opinions...No reason to get all worked up and take shots at people...just talk basketball!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> And you continue to spend your time talking trash about Wade in return, while giving no facts to back yourself up...


notice i never do that. you think i do. i dont do what you guys do. ive never said **** about wade - in fact ive said hes damn good. 

you guys are pathetic. i just sit back and you guys do all the work for me! :laugh: 



> Your opinion is no more right than anyone else here, we are all just giving our opinions...No reason to get all worked up and take shots at people...just talk basketball!


your right but i can still laugh at the whiny heat posts like the one heatlunatic posts daily (worked up? dude this is fun). seriously - read it. i think hes actually shedding a tear while typing it.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> notice i never do that. you think i do. i dont do what you guys do. ive never said **** about wade - in fact ive said hes damn good.
> ...


You dont insult Wade, you insult posters.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> You dont insult Wade, you insult posters.


no way. i love everyone.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Do u understand that Melo *CANT* handle,pass,lead or play D???All he does is ***** about the media not giving him enough attention/spotlight!!!
> 
> Melo = *ONE-DIMENSIONAL WACKJOB!!!*
> ...


Nevus, read this post and tell me that you dont think theres an ounce of "hating" in it? If this type of post was said about Lebron, I would call it hating just as quick, that goes for any player as well.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Nevus, read this post and tell me that you dont think theres an ounce of "hating" in it? If this type of post was said about Lebron, I would call it hating just as quick, that goes for any player as well.


I didn't say nobody here hates Carmelo. There are some people here, just like every player has. But is HEATLUNATIC really representative of a site-wide conspiracy against Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I didn't say nobody here hates Carmelo. There are some people here, just like every player has. But is HEATLUNATIC really representative of a site-wide conspiracy against Carmelo Anthony?


I never said there was site-wide conspiracy, I just said Carmelo has more haters than most players out there. Kobe is the only one I can think of who has more.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there*

Answer: Yes and he probably can win it in the near future (Shaq factor). However, he's still a long way from being able to carry his team to win the championship a la Jordan. But, he does have that taking-over-the-game attitude in him.

*2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)*

Answer: I see at least twice he's going to be an All-NBA first teamer. He's going to be in the defensive team for a long time. Win All-Star MVP once. Final MVP? who knows... Shaq is getting old and Wade is a big game player.

*3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)*

Answer: Yes, Wade is already the Heat's franchise player. The Heat knows that Wade is going to be the face of the Heat in the future. Not Lamar Odom or Caron Butler. That's how valuable Dwyane Wade is to the Heat franchise. And I believe he'll be able to develop his game into a franchise player level. He has a great determination to succeed.

*4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done.*

Answer: 3rd behind Lebron and Darko.

*5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players?*

Answer: yes if he keeps playing with the same passion like he does now. His game which is based on pure talent, athleticism, and courage is very exciting to watch. The excitement that he brings reminds a lot of people of Jordan in his early years. Dwyane Wade is definitely one of the NBA heroes.

*6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?*

Answer: I'll be surprise if he doesn't.

*7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?)*

Answer: I choose Clyde Drexler as the player who I think Wade can be as good as. One of the best, but not the best. I think Wade will be top 20 player and top 5 guard in the league. I see Wade more of a 2 than a 1. I doubt that he's going to be the best PG or the best SG in the league. But, he's going to be the best combo guard in the league.

*8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)*

Answer: umm... top 50 is a huge accomplishment. It's way too early to judge that. I think nobody knew Jordan was going to be that good. Jordan was no more than a high-flying scorer who couldn't shoot. Wade can be one of the best combo guard to ever play the game or he can be a star player who never reach his potential. But, he definitely got all the tools to be a very good one: talent, athleticism, and heart.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

*RSP83:* 

Well said RSP83. I like the reasoning used to formulate your answers. Nothing is a given in the NBA, but, the kid has the intangibles that great ones have. He has as good a chance as anyone at his level to fully realize his talent and become a great player in the league. You can't underestimate courage in a player like Wade.

*Johnny Mac (aka JTCK):*

No one on this site will deny you the fact that Heatlunatic hates Carmelo. I, as a heat fan, absolutely do not hate Melo. I just feel the one thing that will hold him back in his career is his me first attitude. That is something I expect him to overcome. I am one of the few that actually think the olympics was a *good* experience for him. At the very least, it put him in an adverse situation that he has never been put in. That alone is invaluable imo in helping build character. Let's hope he takes that experience and learns from it.

*Nugzfan:*

I apologize for all the Wade fans on this site who think, just maybe, Wade will turn out to be a better player than Melo. The fact that you can't accept that seems to me you are unable to have a civil discussion regarding the two players. Time and time again you have responded with your typical ( :laugh:  :| ) which in all honesty adds little to nothing to a message board discussion regarding said players. Let me tell you, Melo is a special special player and most likely will have a better individual career than Wade, but, that does not automatically make him a lock for the HOF and spot number#2 in the draft class?

Use the keyboard wisely, Nugzfansan, it has alot more potential than ( :laugh:  :| ).


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J Blaze</b>!
> There's one "The Truth" playboy and thas Paul Pierce. I respect Dwayne Wade and what he has done his first year and everything but the guy is being over-hyped right now. The Heat have an extremely good chance of making the playoffs though.


Exactly!

"The Truth" is Paul Pierce. The great thing about this nickname is that Shaq gave it to Paul after a Lakers / Celtics game.

Paul did not have his posse give it to him or worse yet he did not give himself a nick name (like Deion Sanders).


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

1)Will the Heat win a Championship with Wade there

Answer: No, I just don't think many players play out their careers on one team anymore and I don't see the Heat winning it in the next 2.

2)Will Wade win any awards or accolades? (if so list which ones)

Answer: He could get 3rd team NBA at some point and he'll be an All-Star a few times in his career.

3)Will Dwyane Wade be a Franchise player (after shaq leaves-or near the end?)

Answer: In terms of best player on his team, yes.

4)Where will Wade rank in this draft? (1st, 2nd, 48th, etc..) when it is all said and done.

Answer: 3rd behind LeBron & Darko

5)Will Dwyane Wade be among the most popular players?

Answer: Maybe, Miami is a big market and he's a likable kid.

6)Will he get shoe deals, etc (like tmac, pierce, Carmelo, etc)?

Answer: He has one already

7)Where do you think he will be at his peak? (top player, top 5? 10 player, top 20 player?)

Answer: Top 20

8) Will he be a top 50 player of all time when it is said and done? (if so, where will he rank)

Answer: No


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There's only one truth and he plays for the Boston Celtics


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> *Nugzfan:*
> ...


i can. but not here. impossible - you know that.



> Time and time again you have responded with your typical ( :laugh:  :| ) which in all honesty adds little to nothing to a message board discussion regarding said players. Let me tell you, Melo is a special special player and most likely will have a better individual career than Wade, but, that does not automatically make him a lock for the HOF and spot number#2 in the draft class?


fair enough.



> Use the keyboard wisely, Nugzfansan, it has alot more potential than ( :laugh:  :| ).


why type 100 words when a cool smilie says 1000?


----------

